# Limit on $ when entering



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I know there is a minimum requirement of $10K when entering Canada for PR's. Is there a limit on the $ you can bring with you?


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there is a minimum requirement of $10K when entering Canada for PR's. Is there a limit on the $ you can bring with you?


There is no limit to how much money you can bring into canada. Anybody(visitor, tourist, resident, student,citizen) entering canada has to declare it if you bring more than $.10000.00 in cash or negotiable instruments. when you leave or depart canada same thing applies to you, you have to declare if carrying over $.10000.00 in cash or negotiable instruments.
The reason behind this is that if you enter canada with say hundred thousand dollars and you depart with 90000.00. you will be able to justify it as you would have already declared on your arrival. This kinda puts a tab on money laundering or something like that. BUT yes I am pretty sure there is no limit to how much money can you bring it as long as you declare it are able to justify a legal source.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Black Tie said:


> There is no limit to how much money you can bring into canada. Anybody(visitor, tourist, resident, student,citizen) entering canada has to declare it if you bring more than $.10000.00 in cash or negotiable instruments. when you leave or depart canada same thing applies to you, you have to declare if carrying over $.10000.00 in cash or negotiable instruments.
> The reason behind this is that if you enter canada with say hundred thousand dollars and you depart with 90000.00. you will be able to justify it as you would have already declared on your arrival. This kinda puts a tab on money laundering or something like that. BUT yes I am pretty sure there is no limit to how much money can you bring it as long as you declare it are able to justify a legal source.


Thanks Black Tie. So in essense, if I am not carrying the money (physically in my possession) when I enter, I can always show them bank statements, correct?

Would you also know or be kind enough to tell me if and how income earned in say US or in a US bank account is treated in Canada. For example, if I was paid several months of severance for my ex- job in the US and deposited in the future, how is that treated in Canada?Based on the little knowledge I have, i dont think I should be double taxed.

Thanks for your help.


----------

